# Gravely 10a



## James_98 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi
I just got a Gravely 10a for 300$ (not running)
anyway i got it running now after a carb kit and set the points. but it still does not run properly. lots of backfireing and dies at full throttle. 
it also floods really easy. 
can someone help ?

James


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Did you clean the gas tank out, it might have trash, or rust and even though you rebuilt the carb it could be trash in it. Oh and welcome to Tractorforum.


----------



## James_98 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks 
i checked the gas tank and it appears to be clean and the fuel filter is clean.
but one more thing i would like to ask when i go to engage the PTO i have the Hi and Lo gear in neutral and so when i pull on the pto you can hear the gears grinding and the handle jerks back ??
Thanks 

James


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all welcome to the Tractor Forum.

Your not supposed to ease it into gear on the PTO. You have to give it a firm fast pull to engage it. That will minimize the grinding and save the PTO gears. It seems like your abusing it but its actually made to take this method of engaging the PTO. Easing it into gear actually can damage cause the PTO is spinning all the time. When you pull the PTO handle you are sliding the dog gear forward inside the advance casting. The dog gear engages the attachment. 

If you need any manuals you can get free downloads of the owners, service and illustrated parts manuals from http://www.oldgravelys.net/docs/

Keep us updated on your progress. And post some pics if you get a chance.

Andy


----------

